# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Virtual Athletics League (VAL), league for VR esports, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

## Airicist

valvr.com

youtube.com/channel/UCHzmxuPLAW1TokB-wjp62xQ

facebook.com/valvresports

twitter.com/valvr_esports

linkedin.com/company/virtualities

instagram.com/virtualathleticsleague

Founder and CEO - Ryan Burningham

----------


## Airicist

VR Table Tennis World Finals - VRFit Summit

Sep 13, 2020




> Players of VR game 11 Table Tennis compete for the title of world champion.

----------

